# Homelite 240 Chainsaw



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

I just pulled this thing out of the junk pile after sitting for alot of years and decided to see why my dad tossed it for his new one. I pulled it apart and cleaned it and put it back together and it fored up but didnt run long. I cleaned the carb again and got it to run alittle. After it sat while I put the bar and chian and air cleaner on it and when I went to start it again there was gas/oil dripping out the carb. I pulled a few more times and it did fire but wouldnt run with the air filter on it. I pulled it and the bar back off and it would run. The air filter is perfectly clean. All the gaskets look good and the diaphram is soft so I am not sure what it could be. 
What would cause the fuel/gas the run out the carb? I also have looked everywhere but cannot find what mixture I should be running in this. 40 or 50 to 1?


----------



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

It is model UT10630


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I believe the older Homelite's used a 32:1 ratio (4oz per gal.) I would check the inlet metering needle and make sure the seat looks good. Check the metering lever and make sure it's not set to high.


----------



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am running 40 to 1 in it now. I suppose that is a bad thing. I will check the valve and seat. The needle looked good. Thanks.


----------

